# Jobs, living opportunities



## Mick1609 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi
It’s been a while since I last posted.
After our last ordeal with a certain developer it put us off looking for properties altogether 
We have had time to reflect and would love to try again but with a slightly different approach :fingerscrossed:
So I thought this would be a good place to start as you are in the know and helped me with advice before.
I am thinking it may be better for me to come over and look for work and maybe rent something cheap whilst I am looking at properties.
So if anyone knows to job opportunities or cheap digs I would appreciate your comments.
I am a painter and decorator by trade with 25 years experience ( commercial , industrial and private dwellings).
I also hold a class 1 HGV driving license and I run my own car servicing and auto body repairs and spraying garage in the uk.

I look forward to any comments positive or negative or any better suggestions are welcome.

Thanks for your time
Mick


----------



## Mick1609 (Aug 27, 2017)

*Deleted reply’s*

Hi Veronica 
Sorry if I broke the rules by asking for help to get some digs and work in Cyprus.
It was not my intentions,I just don’t want a repeat occurrence like I had on my last visit so I thought I would start here as advised to do so when I was ready to start looking again.
Sorry for any inconvenience.
Mick


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Mick1609 said:


> Hi Veronica
> Sorry if I broke the rules by asking for help to get some digs and work in Cyprus.
> It was not my intentions,I just don’t want a repeat occurrence like I had on my last visit so I thought I would start here as advised to do so when I was ready to start looking again.
> Sorry for any inconvenience.
> Mick


Nothing to apologise for Mick.
Its ok to ask for help and if a regular member had given some recomendation that would have been within the rules but person who answered was a new member whose first post was to advertise their own property which is against forum rules.
Hopefully one of our regulars will respond soon with some help.

It would be helpful though if you told us which area you are looking in.


----------



## Mick1609 (Aug 27, 2017)

Veronica said:


> Nothing to apologise for Mick.
> Its ok to ask for help and if a regular member had given some recomendation that would have been within the rules but person who answered was a new member whose first post was to advertise their own property which is against forum rules.
> Hopefully one of our regulars will respond soon with some help.
> 
> It would be helpful though if you told us which area you are looking in.


Hi Veronica.
Thanks for your reply.
Hopefully someone will throw me a life line.
Problem is with the area, we have been to Paphos 3 times and we liked it that much that we decided we would love to make it our home.
When we came over with the Agencey “sold on Cyprus” they showed us the southeast side “Famagusta,” and again we loved that area too.
So as for the area, as long as it’s not in the north, we are not to worried, and as it’s going to be just myself coming over initially to look for work and hopefully get some really cheap digs whilst I am trying to get my foot in the door, I would be happy with southwest or southeast or maybe in the middle.
Thanks again for getting back to me
Regards 
Mick


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Mick1609 said:


> I am a painter and decorator by trade with 25 years experience ( commercial , industrial and private dwellings).


We've had our house decorated by a British couple in one of the Limassol villages. Their business is thriving and they have a long waiting list.

I think setting yourself up as a painter/decorator is the best opportunity for you. But it will take some time to build up a client base.

I don't know what painting and decorating companies there are in Paphos - but I expect there'll be some competition.

Regards,


----------



## Mick1609 (Aug 27, 2017)

nhowarth said:


> We've had our house decorated by a British couple in one of the Limassol villages. Their business is thriving and they have a long waiting list.
> 
> I think setting yourself up as a painter/decorator is the best opportunity for you. But it will take some time to build up a client base.
> 
> ...


Hi Nigel
Thanks for you input
I feel as I could do well on the painting side of the Buisness.
I was also thinking that there are expats that go to visit there relatives during the colder weather, and could be a good time to get the house maintenance work done whilst they are away, also giving the house a bit of security having someone around.
Also the hotels need a spruce up during the closed season!
Just a case of being in the right place at the right time, hence needing somewhere to live as cheap as possible whilst looking to earn.
I do have money to live on while I am actively seeking work but nothing lasts forever &#55358;&#56784;.
I am going to have a look and email some local estate agents to see if they have got anything in place for house watching / maintenance, may be worth a try.
Thanks again.
Mick


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Mick1609 said:


> Hi Nigel
> Thanks for you input
> I feel as I could do well on the painting side of the Buisness.
> I was also thinking that there are expats that go to visit there relatives during the colder weather, and could be a good time to get the house maintenance work done whilst they are away, also giving the house a bit of security having someone around.
> ...


Hotels would use local companies for their maintenance so I doubt whether you would get much work there.
However for private dwellings if you can show you are an experienced decorator and not just some bloke who can like so many brits in Cyprus you should in time be able to build up a good customer base with word of mouth recommendations. 
It will take time though. Its all about who you know not what you know in Cyprus.
Paphos has a much larger retired expat community than Larnaca where there are far more holiday homes. 
I personally prefer the Paphos area for all year round living and the much greener scenery even in summer with all the orange groves etc.


----------



## Mick1609 (Aug 27, 2017)

Veronica said:


> Hotels would use local companies for their maintenance so I doubt whether you would get much work there.
> However for private dwellings if you can show you are an experienced decorator and not just some bloke who can like so many brits in Cyprus you should in time be able to build up a good customer base with word of mouth recommendations.
> It will take time though. Its all about who you know not what you know in Cyprus.
> Paphos has a much larger retired expat community than Larnaca where there are far more holiday homes.
> I personally prefer the Paphos area for all year round living and the much greener scenery even in summer with all the orange groves etc.


Thanks again for your input Veronica.
I think my biggest job of all is just getting somewhere to stay and then I can get the ball rolling.
I have been looking at rent only in Paphos, on the internet but prices are coming in at €400/500+ a month, and to be honest that isn’t bad for 3 bed villas, if I had guaranteed work to pay this rent I would go for it but, as I will need to live and probably have to get a van/car to get around, and tools as I am not to sure if I would be allow to take mine with me?.
I think I will have to find something like a B&B (if they exist) to stay, or even more so a room only?, just to get the best out of my savings while I find work.
I think this my be a tall order but never say never.
Fingers crossed I will persevere.
Regards
Mick


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you tried Mr Rent? I believe they have a good range of properties for rent. 

http://www.mrrent-paphos.net/

I know a few people who have rented through them and been happy with their service.


----------



## Mick1609 (Aug 27, 2017)

Veronica said:


> Have you tried Mr Rent? I believe they have a good range of properties for rent.
> 
> http://www.mrrent-paphos.net/
> 
> I know a few people who have rented through them and been happy with their service.


Hi Veronica 
That link looks interesting I will give it a good look through when I get home from work.
Thank you 
Mick


----------

